# Shiann Poodles?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

They have to be at least a year old before patellas can be assessed. There is a member on this forum whose dog was over a year old and had finished his championship before they realized that his patellas were bad enough to need surgical correction, so yes I would be very suspicious of someone who breeds a male that is under a year old.


----------



## ashmeadow (May 17, 2012)

That's terrible. I'm a little weary of those who don't test patellas with small breeds.

I guess I should've mentioned that he turns one in the beginning of November, so he is just under one year old. I only now realized how misleading my first post is. Thank you for your input!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Most breeders wait for a dog to fully mature so they can access their physical traits and pass all the health/genetic testing so they don't pass on any inherited disorders or conditions.
Depending on the size of the poodle the testing is different and some of these tests require a dog to be fully mature (usually around 18 months-2 yrs old for Spoos& Minis) Smaller poodles 'usually' 18 months as they require less orthopedic testing. 
I think this is correct but if anyone else think it isn't ...........correct me! 

I just went to her site and at least she is honest in saying his testing won't be complete until he is 2!!!! He's a nice looking boy! I also like that she puts titles on all her breeding dogs!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, the rest of the website reads well, but racking my brain I cannot come up with a single reason why a responsible breeder would breed a male under a year old. Sorry, but that behavior just makes me wonder what else they may be in-patient about and cut-corners on....not a trait that I would want in a breeder.


----------



## ashmeadow (May 17, 2012)

That makes sense, MollyMuiMa.

I understand, Tiny Poodles. I wouldn't want that trait in a breeder, either. I've been looking into another breeder that seems well liked here on the forum. I'll be doing some more research on them. They're 6 hours away, which isn't that bad. :smile:


Thank you so much for your responses, they truly have been helpful!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ashmeadow said:


> That makes sense, MollyMuiMa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best of luck - getting the poodle of your dreams is worth all the extra effort!
I am in NY and my breeder is in NC, but it just doesn't matter at all in the big picture of what dog am I going to share the next 15 or so years of my life with!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

I really liked eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles (also in SC) when I was looking, in case you haven't checked them out. Website.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

aery poodles in nc is supposed to have a good reputation. a pf member (who seems to be inactive at this time) has an oversize mini from aery. the breeder runs a grooming salon (or did) and is a show judge.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

patk said:


> aery poodles in nc is supposed to have a good reputation. a pf member (who seems to be inactive at this time) has an oversize mini from aery. the breeder runs a grooming salon (or did) and is a show judge.


x2 on this! I really liked the owner of Aery poodles when we talked and would have gone with him if the timing had worked out. Aery's expecting a litter any time now. Lots of great options in the NC/SC area!

website.


----------



## ashmeadow (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all! Richard Bohannon of Aery Poodles is actually the breeder I was researching. I'll check out eClassic/Eaglehill, too!


----------



## ajasaunier (Nov 20, 2014)

ashmeadow said:


> I would like to know if anyone has any experience with Shiann Poodles. I like that she tests her poodles and seems very knowledgeable about poodles (and dogs overall.) She is also only an hour away from me.
> 
> One thing that I found interesting was that she bred a young dog (less than one year old) and hasn't had his patellas tested. Should I be concerned? Or is this okay with male dogs?


Hi This is AnnMarie Saunier from Shiann Poodles. Just wanted to comment on your post. I know it is old but I have never seen it. Patellas can be checked before the dog is a year old. So your information is not correct. I make sure patellas are good before using a dog. I always use my boys before they are a year old.They can not be certified until then. Everyone has an opinion. Mine is that as long as my pedigrees are clear and dog has been checked by a joint specialist (Ortho vet) I am comfortable using the dog.


----------



## ajasaunier (Nov 20, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> They have to be at least a year old before patellas can be assessed. There is a member on this forum whose dog was over a year old and had finished his championship before they realized that his patellas were bad enough to need surgical correction, so yes I would be very suspicious of someone who breeds a male that is under a year old.


How could you not know your dog had bad enough patellas that it warranted surgery?


----------



## ajasaunier (Nov 20, 2014)

ashmeadow said:


> That's terrible. I'm a little weary of those who don't test patellas with small breeds.
> 
> I guess I should've mentioned that he turns one in the beginning of November, so he is just under one year old. I only now realized how misleading my first post is. Thank you for your input!


The dog you are talking about is chic certified. You can look at all my dogs on the OFA site just search Shiann. I disclose all information for transparency purposes.


----------



## ajasaunier (Nov 20, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yes, the rest of the website reads well, but racking my brain I cannot come up with a single reason why a responsible breeder would breed a male under a year old. Sorry, but that behavior just makes me wonder what else they may be in-patient about and cut-corners on....not a trait that I would want in a breeder.


My stud dogs need to be experienced in breeding. Breeding them early makes them better stud dogs. I also know that my dogs are screened. They just can not be certified until a certain age. In this world nothing is certain. One of my dogs could be killed on the way to a show or performance event and I could completely lose there genes. That would be tragic here as I breed for future show dogs. Its not a matter of impatience but a matter of protecting my bloodlines. Since my dogs are so thoroughly health tested there is no need to wait till a male is 2. Anything could happen that would end my line.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

ajasaunier said:


> Hi This is AnnMarie Saunier from Shiann Poodles.


Hi,

I'm very glad to see you post here. We really appreciate it when the breeder posts for themselves, on themselves. Your poodles are gorgeous! One of our newer members just recently took one of your babies home. 

I've got a long term project going, adding breeders who health test and have been recommended by members. I hope you don't mind that Shiann has been on the list as a recommended breeder by one or more members for some time.

I'm not a Moderator but the Rules allow a breeder to post a thread naming their kennel and giving background info, if you'd care to do that.

On point #3 below, the discussions are generally, now, civilized even in disagreement. Our Mod Team is very hands on.


The applicable Rule:

"PF members can have one thread in this forum to promote their litters. See our Forum Rule 5.4 thru 5.6:

_5.4 Established and participating members who are poodle breeders may post ONE self-promotional thread in the *Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder - Directory of Poodle Breeders,* which you may update at any time, about what you offer with your contact websites and/or photos, but again, you cannot directly sell puppies, services, other services, discuss prices or do transactions on that thread, other threads, or in PM's/private conversations on Poodle Forum.


5.5 Threads of self-promotion by commercial breeders, puppy mill and pet shop representatives, and doodlers will be deleted.

5.6 You are not allowed to announce your services of cross-bred poodles in the Poodle Breeder Directory, as we will not allow promotion of the breeding or selling of mixed-breed poodles anywhere on the forum. We will not tolerate anyone promoting or advertising their kennel or services in this line of business._


I've seen this go three different ways:

1) Few or any comments.
2) Praise over photos and program, especially if other members have bought a puppy from the breeder and are satisfied customers.
3) A mix of criticism but light on praise.

For the reason of #3, not many breeder-members take advantage of the free promotional thread b/c they simply don't know how others will respond. For example, some commenters will go hard on a breeder that doesn't show or do activities with their dogs. Others don't care as long as the poodles are cute. Some are big on CHIC or DNA testing, others don't need all the titles, bells & whistles. Then there's the home-raised vs dogs kept in in attached part of the house, or kenneled in the barn. Puppy socialization programs are a must-have for some people, while others never heard of them and think they're not important for an 8 week old pup. And then there's the critique of how well the breeding stock of adult poodles conform to the physical standard of breed, i.e. "your poodles have short legs" or are "roach-backed." The areas of debate seem endless and have been known to devolve in arguments..

Also when you have a litter of adorables, feel free to show them off in the Poodle Pictures section. That's more commonly done by members who had a litter and just want to brag about their new babies."


I see that you've been a member for years. I hope you drop by on occasion, whether to lurk or post .


----------

